# Tax Man Cometh!



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Yes, procrastinated my taxes until Sunday night. With final review last night and then submitting. 

First a shout out to Uber for paying for TurboTax this year! Saved $100.

2nd, I worked WAY to much last year as a part timer! Gross pay with U/L almost $40k. My jaw dropped when I first saw those figures. Then I started looking at the Net, that came out to approx. $27k Net earned with U/L before my expenses. Which ran about $7k in expenses for the year. Guesstimating about $20k net profit for the year. At least 6ish weeks I didn't even work U/L during the year. So I'm figure those months I did work made about $2k/month. My goal each week is to make $250-500. But I have many weeks where things click and hit $750-$1k, and the 11 days of Sundance bring in approx $3k. Reality I do about $500 a week when I do work, and anywhere from 20-30 hrs. 

Tax wise, getting about a $3k return from Fed+State with 45k miles itemized + other items (not all from U/L) and 3 dependent children at home.

Not a bad year. U/L paid for family trip to Disney Land last Feb 2018. Several National Park mini-vacays - Arches, Canyonlands, Goblin Valley (State Park), Yellowstone/Jackson. September we went to Peru and visited Machu Pichu. Spring break 2 weeks ago we went to San Francisco, Napa/Sonoma, the coast and Santa Cruz. A week in Vegas already booked and paid for coming up in June. Tax return will go into the travel pot and pay for our fall break airfare in October. Most likely to Mexico but will see where we score cheap airfare too.

Still don't know how people can survive doing this full time. But I imagine you can if you are smart and work the system. I have a well paying job which provides great benefits plus PTO. As a side hustle, 2018 was a good year for me. Helps us go places and do things that would be tight for a family of 5 (6 when my 24 yr old comes along).


----------

